# Vivitar 220/SL problem



## jiforeman (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello all, I am new to forum as of today, and have a question regarding my Vivitar 220/SL. 

On the left side of the camera is the timer lever. I pull that down and hit the shutter, and nothing happened. According to the manual the timer should have been activated once I pressed the shutter button. I rewound the film that I was using in the camera and have spent at least an hour trying to fiddle with the camera but the lever will not budge. I was curious if anybody on this forum has had a similar problem with their 220/SL, or if any one has an answer to this problem. 

Thanks a lot!

-J


----------



## PJL (Jul 11, 2010)

Is the battery good?

In case you don't have it, here's a link to the instruction manual:

http://www.cameramanuals.org/pdf_files/vivitar_250-sl.pdf


----------



## Dwig (Jul 11, 2010)

I doubt the problem is anything specific to the Vivitar 220/SL and its definitely *not* a battery problem since its a purely mechanical camera. Its probably a faulty gear train in the self timer.

You might be successful coaxing it to run by first cocking the camera and then pressing and holding the shutter release down firmly while pushing up on the self timer lever. DO NOT attempt to push up on the self timer lever without holding the shutter release button down firmly.


----------



## jiforeman (Jul 11, 2010)

The film advance lever will not go forward either...it just stop maybe a 1/6 of the way through. 

I tried holding down the shutter button and pushing the lever up, but that did not work. 

I am thinking that I may have to take this to a repair shop some where now..


----------

